# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Zahrai (Ridderkerk)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Zahrai

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: GOED Ridderkerk, Huisartsen, Ridderkerk

Adres: Jan Luykenstraat 8-G, Ridderkerk

Website: www.goedridderkerk.nl


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Zahrai*

----------

